# T-TOP REPAIR



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys I need a little help. The screws on one of the four base legs from the T-TOP are all striped out of the fiberglass. Is there anything I can do instead of new fiberglass work?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

JB Weld


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have access to the area under the floor, thru bolt it. Otherwise S/S toggles.


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay guys thanks, no access to that area so JB Weld it is.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure JB Weld will work in fiberglass. I would go with Marine Tex, but I don't think that will hold up to the stress. The toggle bolts would be the best bet.


----------



## stokedog (Oct 24, 2008)

j.b. weld or marine tex will not hold up,don't waste your time.there is to much flex on a t-top,s.s. toggles will be the easiest fix.the strongest fix would be get2 access covers from west marine or where ever and install 1 on each side in the floor.you will have to cut 2 holes in the floor.then you can use bolts with large washers under neath.before cutting into the floor make sure your gas tank is not underneath.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me make you 2 oversize plates. Slid them under the two front leg plates and drill and tap you old plates mounting holes into them, them shoot new screw holes outside the old holes into the deck. Back the screws back out and pump the new holes full of 3m 5200. This will seal the new holes and act as thread locker on the new screws. About $10 for the plates. Tim


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a reminder, might be a good idea to repair the damaged stripped out holes to prevent water intrusion.


----------

